# Teichfolie kaputt und nu...



## sanne76 (11. Apr. 2011)

muss ich eine neue Folie holen.

Hallo,

ich brauche mal einen Rat.Ich habe einen kleinen ca 3500 Liter Gartenteich.In der Niedrigwasserzone sind 4 sichtbare Löcher und irgendwo muss noch eines in einer Folienfalte sein,denn das Wasser ist weiter gesunken als die 4 Löcher.

Jetzt ist mir das flicken doch zu kompliziert und da der Teich ja nicht so groß ist,möchte ich eine neue Folie auslegen,jetzt kommt das wesentliche.

Ich komme ja nicht drum herum das Wasser komplett abzulassen,Pflanzen und Tiere raus und die Folie wechseln.

Der Untergrund vom Teich hat eine Sandschicht,darüber ein Flies und momentan eine 0,8 mm Teichfolie.
Kann ich nicht einfach eine 0,5mm Teichfolie über der alten Folie legen?Da wo die Löcher sind kann ich noch Reste von der 0,8 mm Folie drüberlegen.
 Die alte Folie ist nicht brüchig,ich vermute mal,das die Löcher von Eisbrocken sind,als meine Kinder die Eisoberfläche zerschlagen haben:evil ich habe es schon zig mal verboten,die Konsequenz hatten sie anschließend.Egal,anderes Thema.

Die 2 Möglichkeit wäre,das jemand mutwillig da was gemacht hat,denn letzten Sommer wurde z:B bei meiner Nachbarin 2x mehrmal in den Gartenschlauch geschnitten und da mein Teich nur 20 m weiter liegt....??

Was würdet Ihr machen?Ich würde jetzt aus dem Bauch heraus,eine 0,5 mm Folie darüberlegen.
Möchte mich nur vergewissern ob es nicht völliger Schwachsinn wäre und würde gern von Euren Erfahrungen profitieren und mir Tipps holen.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

LG Sanne:?


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie kaputt und nu...*

Hallo Sanne,

die 0,5er Folie ist ja - falls Deine kleinen "Vandalen" wieder zuschlagen sollten, noch empfindlicher. Zumal du den Teich nicht so sauber kriegen wirst, dass nicht irgendwelche Steinchen oder Stückchen zwischen den Folienschichten liegen und evtl. diese dünne Folie beschädigen. 

Warum versuchst Du nicht stattdessen, die Löcher, wenn sie so gut zu finden sind, zu flicken? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du PVC-Folie hast und diese noch flexibel ist. Dann sollte das kein Problem sein. Flicken drauf und gut. So ähnlich, wie beim Fahrradschlauch.


----------



## Galaxis (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie kaputt und nu...*



sanne76 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt aus dem Bauch heraus,eine 0,5 mm Folie darüberlegen.



Hallo sanne76,

habe ich auch so gemacht, allerdings eine 1 mm Folie über die alte 0,5 mm Folie.

Gruß Galaxis


----------



## pyro (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie kaputt und nu...*

Ich würde auch auf eine 1mm Folie setzen. Eine 0,5er ist billiger Mist da hast Du das aktuelle Problem schneller wieder als Dir lieb ist.

Mit Teichfolie flicken habe ich keine eigene Erfahrung aber was man so hört soll das keine hohe Kunst sein und gute Ergebnisse liefern. Du sparst Dir auf diesem Weg sehr sehr viel Arbeit.


----------



## Piddel (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie kaputt und nu...*

Hallo Sanne,

würde es erstmal mit dem Flicken der Folie versuchen - geht eigentlich ganz einfach. Hat sogar bei meiner knüppelsteifen Uralt-Folie funktioniert.
Wenn es nicht klappt, kann ja Plan B - sprich neue aber dickere Folie - immer noch draufkommen.

Gutes Gelingen wünsche ich und berichte wie es ausgegangen ist.
Peter


----------



## ingrid O. (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie kaputt und nu...*

Hallo Sanne, ich würde es lieber flicken Die alten Wasserpflanzen kriegst Du kaum raus wenn sie gut verwurzelt sind und die neue Folie wird dann total hubbelig. Evtl spannt sie dann auch, was wieder die Gefahr von Rissen bedeutet. Flicken ist total einfach und Du hast den Vorteil, daß der Teich nicht wieder neu eingefahren werden muss  viele Grüße Ingrid


----------

